# 99 F350 help



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Whats the difference between the early 99's with the 7.3 and the late ones that are 99.5 and later with the 7.3 diesel motors? Also how do you tell them apart. Looking to buy one that a friends selling but I want to find out with the differences are and how I can tell what his is.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

umm thats the first i heard about different 7.3's? i thought the 7.3's were the same from like 97- 03.5?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

nymustang50;662248 said:


> Whats the difference between the early 99's with the 7.3 and the late ones that are 99.5 and later with the 7.3 diesel motors? Also how do you tell them apart. Looking to buy one that a friends selling but I want to find out with the differences are and how I can tell what his is.


 The early 99 should have a smaller turbo. 
The air intake box will be different than the 99.5-03 unless it was replaced during the ford update.
Plastic trim piece that says "Powerstroke" above fuel filter should be similar to the 94-97 on the early 99.
I also think that early 99's have a build date up to Dec 31 1998, and if it was built Jan 1 1999 or later it is considered a 1999.5.

I'm a Diesel mechanic with a 2001 7.3 Powerstroke, just ask if you have any other questions.:waving:


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Bigfoot Brent;662454 said:


> The early 99 should have a smaller turbo.
> The air intake box will be different than the 99.5-03 unless it was replaced during the ford update.
> Plastic trim piece that says "Powerstroke" above fuel filter should be similar to the 94-97 on the early 99.
> I also think that early 99's have a build date up to Dec 31 1998, and if it was built Jan 1 1999 or later it is considered a 1999.5.
> ...


You are right, another way to tell is the powerstroke badge on the early 99' is right behind the headlight on 99.5'-03.5' they are on the door


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

ok thank you so much.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I think the older ones also had smaller injectors.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

And a the high pressue oil pump was smaller


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

There are a few more differences than most people think.....Here they are. 

-Early 99 has a wicked wheel in it from the factory, installed in the turbo, and the turbo has a different pedestal mounting set up. 

-The early99 has 120cc(AB code) injectors and the late99-03 has 140cc(AD code) injectors.

-The early99 has 2" intake runners. The late99-03 has 3" intake runners.

-The early99 has a 15* swash plate HPOP. The late99-03 has a 17* swash plate HPOP(smaller out put pump).

-The early99 has one glow plug relay. The late99-03 has one glow plug relay and one air intake heater relay side by side. Both relays are on the passenger side valve cover toward the front of the truck.

-The early99 has a totally different air filter that is not inter changeable with the late99-03. But you can put the late99 air cleaner assembly in the early99 truck. The only two aftermarket air filters that work on the early99 are the AFE stage 2 and the AIS.

-The early99 track rod has smaller mounting bolts than the late99-03.

-The early99 has shallower rotors than the late99-03.

-The early99 has shorter hub-bearings than the late99-03.

-The early99 front axle U bolts are square where they go over the spring pack. The late99 U bolts are round.

-The early99 has a different pitman arm than the late99-03.

-The early99 does not have the AIH(Air Intake Heater) like the late99-03.

-The early99 does not have the automatic transmission fluid cooler in the radiator(Just has an Air to Air cooler).

-The early99 has no indicator light showing that "cruise" is on. Late99-03 has a cruise light that will come on when you set the cruise control. The early99 truck has the light in the dash already. A newer PCM(Yes it will plug in and will run better too) must be used to make the cruise light illuminate. It is a green light on the right side edge, half way up.


-Additionally just because the "different" powerstroke badge is on the front fender does not necessarily mean it's an early 99.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

LawnProLandCare;662434 said:


> umm thats the first i heard about different 7.3's? i thought the 7.3's were the same from like 97- 03.5?


You are thinking 1994-1997 7.3 Powerstrokes that came in OBS (old body style trucks), that are a different ball game from 1999-2003 7.3 Powerstrokes

No Superduties/Powerstrokes were offered in 1998

So really you have three separate runs, 1994-1997 PSDs, early1999 PSDs, and late 1999-2003PSDs.

One more thing to add...

An early99 will have Forged connecting rods, much stronger than the PMR (Powered Metal Rods) that started to go into motors after the year 2000.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Just saw a correction I need to make. 

-The early99 has a 15* swash plate HPOP(smaller output pump). The late99-03 has a 17* swash plate HPOP

I had stated it backwards earlier.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Impressive list Doakster.
Early 99 has different rear brakes, the calipers are the same part # for left and right. Ford mounted one side in front of the axle and the other side behind the axle. 99.5 + had both calipers behind the axle thus they are two different part # for left and right side.
IIRC the dash around the gages was different for early 99. ECM programming family was unique to early 99 as well.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ggg6;664874 said:


> Impressive list Doakster.
> Early 99 has different rear brakes, the calipers are the same part # for left and right. Ford mounted one side in front of the axle and the other side behind the axle. 99.5 + had both calipers behind the axle thus they are two different part # for left and right side.
> IIRC the dash around the gages was different for early 99. ECM programming family was unique to early 99 as well.


I think you're right on the gauges, I just can't remember exactly what was different.

I can't take full credit for the list, I just know where to look to get the info.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The dash around the gages had another piece to it. I believe Autometer makes a gage mount that replaces it so you can add two more gages.


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

One more little interesting side note to this - depending on the build date, your truck could have a mix of early/late 99 builds. I have 99.5 7.3 in mine but no radiator tranny cooler, my rear calipers are the same and off set. Mine has a build date of 2/28/99. A friend of mine has an 04 F350 but the brake system is an 03 build. Just food for thought when getting parts, depending on the build date you could have a mix of 2 build years.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

J&JProperty;665695 said:


> One more little interesting side note to this - depending on the build date, your truck could have a mix of early/late 99 builds. I have 99.5 7.3 in mine but no radiator tranny cooler, my rear calipers are the same and off set. Mine has a build date of 2/28/99. A friend of mine has an 04 F350 but the brake system is an 03 build. Just food for thought when getting parts, depending on the build date you could have a mix of 2 build years.


That must make ordering parts fun. Unless you know what you need.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

One thing I forgot to add to ask. What type of mirrors does the 99 f350 lariats come with are they heated? I know they arent towing mirrors but I just want to know if they are heated since that would help with the plowing as well kinda.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

nymustang50;674729 said:


> One thing I forgot to add to ask. What type of mirrors does the 99 f350 lariats come with are they heated? I know they arent towing mirrors but I just want to know if they are heated since that would help with the plowing as well kinda.


If they are not the tow mirrors and they are the small paddle style mirrors like below, than they will not have heat.


----------

